# new gun.



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

if im looking for a new gun what kind of gun do u think i should get? i was looking in the lines of a beneli but idk.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

If you have the money get a Benelli Super Black Eagle. Or Novas are good guns too. Maybe even a Franchi. Any one have a Franchi if so how are they?


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got my new SBE2 this fall and love it. I had an old style nova that is 4 years old and think it was getting wore out cuz it wouldn't cycle 3 1/2 inchers very well any more. Love the SBE2 but it is so light be prepared to get whopped when you shoot heavy goose loads.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to have a nova and it was an awsome gun. the Only time I have had problems with it was with 3 1/2" and that was only because I didnt cycle it far enough. I upgraded to an auto this year. I got the winchester sx3 and I love it. I couldnt justify spending so much on a SBE. I have heard of some people having problems with the SBE and certain kinds of shells. Black Cloud shells I think? But they are a good gun for sure.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

my friend has a super black eagle and it always jams on him so idk maybe its just the gun.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I've had a Nova for 5 years and shoot almost a case of 3 1/2's a year and never ever no matter what sized shell or how much mud was in my gun, has it jammed. The best $300 i ever spent and I'm never going to buy a a different kind of shotgun IMO its the best. Right up there with reliability and also a great gun I owned before the Nova was the 870. But If a person has the money the SBE is a dang good gun One of if not the best autoloader IMO.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

i shoot a SBE II.......love it..... doesnt jam

i do have problems with it cycling light loads whem i am trap shooting or dove hunting... but as far as any duck/goose loads.... the gun is great


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I've shot a Benelli SBEI for 8 years and loved it. Never jammed and worked in all conditions. I chose it for the fact that I could use it on pheasant, grouse, ducks, and geese. Since I'm not really a big guy, the weight factor was important if I was going to carry it all day pheasant hunting. Recoil has never been a factor for me, so it's all good. Probably one of the best multi-purpose shotguns one can buy. I used it for trap and sporting clays with no problems at all with light loads. 
Now I shoot the Benelli SBEII. It's just as good as the original. I bought my first SBEI right out of high school. People say they are too much money, but the way I look at it, if I'm going to shoot it the the the next 25 years, at $1,300 dollars, that comes to $52 dollars a year. You'll spend more than that in ammunition. 
In my opinion, the most intelligent thing to do would be to pick-up a good condition SBEI. That way you are still getting a great gun, but it's much more cost effective.


----------



## kansaswaterfowler (Dec 7, 2007)

SBE11 Hands down. 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 never had a jam. It is the standard against which all other waterfowl guns are measured. But try em all and get what you like. Your money and your gonna shoot it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I have to say if you can spend the money to get a SBE II.....why not get the berreta extrema 2 with the kick off system.

Light gun and with the kick off system you can shoot big goose loads all day long. Have not had any problems with it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Winnie super x or bust.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I LOVE my Beretta O/U - always have 2 shots no matter what and it swings like a dream.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chirs,

What type of O/U do you have?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone every try use a Franchi. I hear there a good gun just about as good as the SBE2.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Chirs,
> 
> What type of O/U do you have?


Beretta 686E (30" barrel w/ Drakekillers tubes on both barrels)

http://www.beretta.com/index.aspx?m=74&idc=1&ids=44


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> I LOVE my Beretta O/U - always have 2 shots no matter what and it swings like a dream.


Beretta SKS?


----------



## bird builder (Apr 23, 2008)

I've have a SBEII for four years. Clean it and it will never jam. I would by the best gun you can afford. I had a A 5 hump back since I was 14 , I wore it out and had trouble getting use to a new gun. I bought the SBEII because I didn't want to get use to another gun I hope this one last me the rest of my hunting years. I use it for every thing from doves to snow geese. Hands down the best gun I've run across.


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Really the good old .870 express 12 ga. works just fine


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

waterfowler22 said:


> Anyone every try use a Franchi. I hear there a good gun just about as good as the SBE2.


not even close... made in the very same factory as the sbe's but not even close in quality... if you want a knock off, go w/ a stoger..

you can not go wrong w/ a sbeII.. the sbeI i am not fond of.. i have all ready put over a case of steel through my sbeII this year w/o a jam and w/o cleaning..

if you get a sbeII, wipe down w/ a cloth that has a VERY SMALL amount of oil.. shoot til it jams.. then after every 2 cases or so.... most benelli problems are caused by people keeping their guns too clean..


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

so benelli? or beretta?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

If you are only asking about the best semi auto gun

benelli hands down for a multi purpose, all game, any weather condition, workhorse gun.

There is no second choice.

IMNSHO


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To all the guys spouting the only gun is a SBE......have they ever shot the beretta extrema?

That is just a question. I have shot the SBE 1 and then the beretta. Liked the beretta better. It fit me better.

The shorter stock for layout blind hunting, the shorter stock for my frame, the kick off system, the corsion resistant coating (I think the SBE has it now that beretta owns the company), etc.

But both guns are great. I am not knocking the SBE. Just that the beretta fit me and my hunting style better. Also have shot two turkeys and a crap load of pheasants with it. it is an all purpose gun.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I looked at the Beretta, but in my opinion it didn't handle as smoothly as the Benelli. The Benelli felt lighter, more balanced, and can easily be field stripped. 
I can take it grouse hunting where the maneuvering is tight, carry it all day long pheasant hunting, and shoot heavy loads for ducks and geese in the late season.
The SBEII comes with 3 interchangeable stock butt pads, so if one wants a shorter LOP all one has to do is get the shorter butt pad.
The reason I went to the SBEII from the SBEI is because I am pretty short and I needed a shorter LOP.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone ever had problems with the firing pin in cold weather with the bennelli nova? i have had some problems with the firing pin not denting the primer enough.

I would have to say my all time favorite has to be my old mossberg 835 ultimag. good old turkey gun with the 24 inch barrel in that camo that made the gun look like it had been spray painted for the homecoming parade.

loved the safety. on top and easy to locate in the heat of the moment. sadly i took apart one night to clean it and left it sitting out. Mother Norm thought i was leaving some garbage on the table and threw it in the burn bin 

Gosh i miss that gun.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> If you are only asking about the best semi auto gun
> 
> benelli hands down for a multi purpose, all game, any weather condition, workhorse gun.
> 
> ...


Nothing beats an 870...nothing.

Also IMNSHO :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > If you are only asking about the best semi auto gun
> ...


But I thought he was asking about semi-autos? :huh:

I stick by my quote if that is the case :thumb:

and yes I have shot all the others too...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im partial to the M1's and M2's as I just dont see the need for 3.5 inch. Plus I think the M's cycle light loads better from what ive seen and heard.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

I am looking at a beneli but just dont got the money right now but I think that's the gun I am looking forward to shoot...


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I would take a Beretta over a Benelli any and every day of the week. The only reason being I know guys with both. The guys with Benelli have had very few problems and the guys with Beretta have had NO problems.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

bowinchester: 
What shotgun do you shoot?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

bowinchester said:


> I would take a Beretta over a Benelli any and every day of the week. The only reason being I know guys with both. The guys with Benelli have had very few problems and the guys with Beretta have had NO problems.


Same. I have a Berretta Silver mallard, this is the ninth season I am hunting with it. No problems. Seriously I want to get a new gun but I just can't bring myself to trust anything else. 
Benelli's are good, but you have to keep them CLEAN. Everyone I hunt with shoots Benelli's but they clean them just about every night while hunting. My Berretta cycles dirty, clean, wet, whatever.


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

If you need 3-1/2 go with an SBE1, I've heard (and seen) a few bad things with the SBE II's...

my personal favorite recoil gun is the Franchi I-12, they handle better for me than the benelli's

I just bought a Browning gold hunter this fall, and LOVE it... you can pretty much ignore all the complaints ppl have with them, as EVERY one of them is due to a lack of maintenence... I've shot a case and a half from dove loads to 3 inch Fasteel and never had a single malfunction... because I clean it after about every 3rd-4th box thru it.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

SBEII or M2


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

PJ:
My brother and I both shoot Benelli SBEI's. I clean mine religiously and all he does is give it a quick spray down. Both shotguns work flawlessly for us clean as well as dirty.
He guided down in Texas a bit ago. All the guides down there shot SBEIs. The club shot around 3,700 to 4,500 ducks and a geese a year. All they did with their shotguns for maintenance was spray them down with WD-40. He said they never broke them down for a good cleaning. I've seen Benellis fire clean and dirty and nothing stops them.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

aight so im feeling either beretta or benelli then. aight thanks.


----------

